# Suche Teich Fische



## Rheno (25. März 2008)

Hi zusammen wusste nicht richtig was ich in den Titel reinschreiben soll, deswegen kommt hier meine Erklärung.

Ich Suche für meinen Teich ( da ich ihn dieses Jahr auf gute 9000L rechnerisch) aufgebohrt habe ein bis maximal 3 Fische in der Grösse um die 20 - max. 25cm.
Bitte keine Goldfische davon sind schon 4 drinne.
Dachte da eher an einem Koi wenn der Preislich für mich greifbar ist, und oder z.b. ne Gorldorfe oder einen anderen "Untermieter" 

Achso Raum Berlin wäre Klasse.

Gruss aus Reinickendorf/ Berlin


Euer Renato


----------



## Annett (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hallo Renato,

die meisten Fische fühlen sich eher in Gruppen von 5 und mehr Tieren wohl.
Einzelhaltung ist daher nicht zu empfehlen. Vielleicht schaust Du eher nach kleineren Fischen, die auch als Schwarm genug Platz in Deinem Teich haben?!

Das Lexikon dürfte unter "Fische allgemein" einige passende Arten beinhalten.
Schau einfach mal rein.


----------



## Rheno (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Da gebt ich dir recht nach einem ausführlichen Blick ins Lexikon würden solche Fische gut reinpassen:

__ Moderlieschen
Stichling

dennoch würde ich gernen nen "grossen" Fisch wie einen normalen __ Goldfisch oder einen Shubukin von etwa 20-25cm der Optik wegen in den Teich setzten. die Kleinen sieht man ja dann nicht


----------



## Plätscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Nimm Goldelritzen, sind gut zu sehen, Schwarmfische, betreiben Brutpflege und sind sehr interessant zu beobachten.
Bei der Größe deines Teiches brauchst du auch nicht zufüttern, die finden genug und deine Goldies werden schnell groß genug. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Rheno (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Goldelritzen, die werden aber nur maximal 5cm gross und als Schwarmfisch sollte man davon 10 haben, nicht das im Teich dann zuviel drin ist?

Jetziger Bestand:
2x 15-20cm grosse Goldfische
1x 20cm Japankoi
3x ca. 8cm Gründlinge
2 oder 3 5cm Bitterlinge
X Frosche und 2 Kammmolch (sind zugezogen und zahlen keine Miete) 
dennoch nette Untermieter.

Ist da überhaut noch Platz oder sollte ich eher mit dem Jetzigen Besatz zufrieden sein?

Teichmuscheln sind 2 drinn dachte da noch circa 3-5 dazu kommen sollten oder ?


----------



## Annett (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hi,

ich würde den Bitterlingsbestand noch etwas aufstocken, sodass sich für die beiden __ Muscheln Interessenten finden.
Schau mal im Lexikon unter __ Bitterling (klick) nach. Ich finde das Brutverhalten interessant und spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken solche Fische im neuen Teich einzusetzen.

Ansonsten lass die vorhandenen Fische erstmal ein wenig wachsen und sich vermehren.


----------



## stth (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hallo Renato,

wir gehen jetzt bald wieder angeln (Sacrower See) und dann sind oft Plötzen, __ Brassen oder andere Friedfische in der Grösse dabei. Hast Du daran Interesse?

 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Rheno (28. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Nein Danke Stefan sind nicht die Fische die ich gern hätt, hab mich entschlossen meinen Bestand an __ Bitterling, Gründlingen und teichmuscheln aufzustocken. eventuell noch nen kleinen Schwarm Golelritze zur Mückenvorbeugung und gut ist..
Danke euch


----------



## midnite (28. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hi,
Goldelritzen suche ich schon länger. kann mir jemanden sagen wo (Hamburg oder südlich) ich welcher bekommen kann???

wär nett


----------



## Christine (29. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hallo,

Goldelritzen kriegst Du bestimmt bei Schubert in Wildeshausen.


----------



## shakira-frey (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Bitte hier die gewünschten bilder von den kois


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Hallo "shakira-frey",

bist Du Dir sicher, hier im richtigen Thema geantwortet zu haben?


----------



## shakira-frey (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich Fische*

Ja stimmt schon wollte ihm eine pn schicken mit bildern ging aber irgendwie nicht daher habe ich ihm das hier reingestellt!


----------

